# Books



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi, 

I hope no one minds me restarting a post about books, as the last one i can see hasn't been commented on for a while.

As the title suggests.... BOOKS!!!! Anyone read any good ones, bad ones, recommend any authors etc.

I Love to read, currently reading Jodi Picoult Lone Wolf, about half way through and as per usual, I'm hooked!

Other authors i have sitting waiting... 

Casey Watson (foster carer and its all true story's, can be VERY heartbreaking)
Martina Cole (crime violence gruesome)
Jodi Picoult (another courtroom case with twists and turns)

Hope to hear back from like minded bookworms!!!!


----------



## lily1980 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi tazza, another book worm here!!! Have you read any of the Robert Goddard novels? They are mystery novels but not detective ones (or at least the few I've read). Just finished his novel Fault Line which I really enjoyed.

Also the Lee Child's Jack Reacher series are good and best if you read them in order.

Some of the Lynda la plante 'above suspicion' novels are great as well - some were made into a tv series.

Love hearing others recommendations as always have a book on the go.
Lily x


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I've read all of Jodi Picoult's, they're my favourites! I need to get her new one but I might wait until the Kindle version goes does in price.

I'd also recommend Paul Auster's Book of Illusions and one called Room, can't remember the author but it was told from the perspective of a little boy. I like books that suck me in and really make me feel what's going on.


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you for your replies.

lily1980 - not read any but i will definately keep an eye out for Robert Goddard.  I have read a few of Lee Child's Jack Reacher Series.  Also get quite hooked!!!

Sarahsuperdork - i am working through Lone Wolf and also have The Storeyteller in my growing collection of books to read.

I do have my favourite authors, but i will read anything as long as its a good storyline and is gripping.

I have a massive box of books i havent even started on, that was given to me.  All various authors/genres.

An afternoon cuddled up with a good book = awesome!!!!


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/7937843-room
[/size]
[/size]
[/size]Quite possibly the best book I've ever read. It haunts you and stays with you a long time after reading it .


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

lollipops 

Had a quick look and it does sound pretty good... ill add it to my ever growing list of recommendations!!!  Thank you!


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

I read it in a day I enjoyed it that much. Get the tissues ready


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I'm about to embark on the Game Of Thrones series of books (when I have finished the current pulp fiction I'm reading). Slightly daunted by the size of them. Anyone read them and got any comments? 

C~x


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Caz

Not read them yet, but please share if you think its worth giving them a read!

xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Will do. It might take me a while though, they're pretty thick books! 

C~x


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm reading games of thrones as i figured it should last me a while. Lots of names to remember, but I am enjoying it already on book 4! 
I've also started getting the dvd series on lovefilm x


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

hi yogabunny

i did see them advertised on lovefilm, but id much rather read the book first!

they are pretty chunky lol

Ill add them to my ever growing list.

Truly appreciate the recommendations ladies, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

ooooh, I love talking about books   I think the problem with book threads is that we all spend so much time reading that there is no time to posts and the threads die out   

Room (Emma Donoghue) is superb and like lollipops said, it really does stay with you. Really gets into your head. I found the same thing with Before I go to sleep (SJ Watson).

Game of thrones is fantasy isn´t it? I´m not sure if its my thing. Maybe I should try  . 

My currents favourites are The language of flowers (Vanessa Diffenbaugh) and The Misremembered Man (Christina McKenna) oh and also The Guernsey literary and potato peel society and The knitting circle. They are all non-taxing reads but the stories are a bit different and really well written I think. Oh and I forgot The particular sadness of lemon cake, thats really good too. 

I´m about to start Philip Pullmans The good man Jesus and the scoundrel Christ. I´m really not sure why but it appealed at the time ........ although now its actually downloaded and I´m about to read it then I´m less convinced it was a good idea.

I inherited (well stole   ) some Martine Cole and Robert Goddard from my parents but I´ve not got around to reading them yet. Now I´m going to check Amazon for Paul Auster.

Happy reading one and all. I´ll be on the sofa all day with intravenous tea, some chocolate chip cookies and my book ............ heaven


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

thanks for those nordickat the non taxing reading but well written is just what i need! I am going to put them all on my wishlist.

Fantasty is not my thing normally, but have enjoyed Game of thrones, although now on book 367, well it feels like that and it is book 5 I think, I really want it to end now!!! On a completely different theme, i also read Keith Richards autobiography and that took me away to another world too! I also re-read Chris Stewart's "Driving over lemons" as I went out to spain last week to where it is set and it is such a lovely dreamy story about opting out and setting up life in the Spanish mountains. 

Mmmmm chocolate chip cookies! Sounds like a good day, hope you enjoyed  xx


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

I read Driving over lemons a few years ago - its one of those books that let you feel the sunshine on your face   . Its trilogy though I think although I´ve not read the next 2, I just remember them having equally nice titles.

I think I´ve save Game of thrones for dark rainy autumn evenings I think. 

The good man Jesus and the Scoundrel Christ is not the best way to spend an afternoon ........ although its quite a short book thankfully


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi all, how are you all?!  Hopefully enjoying the sunny weather!

Nordickat - that sounds like a fantastic afternoon.  I often do that and then when hubby walks in I realise the whole afternoon has gone.  oopsie!

my wishlist is growing very quickly which is fantastic, horrible running out of good books to read lol

xxx


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

tazza - my DH keeps telling me I need to get a hobby as I read too much, he just doesn´t see how reading can be a hobby ...........philistine


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks I am in between books at the mo have been recovering from another major gyne op and got a kindle for mothers day I have never read so much. 

I love jodi p books they are all so different


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

aaa - I´m not a retail therapy sort of girl at all but since my Kindle I´ve been able to spend ages on Amazon browsing and buying. I´ve had to set myself a 2.99 rule (apart from special occasions of which I can invent many  ) so I don´t spend too much. I´m home recovering from an op too and find sunshine and a good book is the best way to recuperate. I´ve just started ´The hare with the amber eyes´, the good old fashioned paperback version ...... it feels lovely. I bought it last year on my birthday treat which was a trip to Hay-on-Wye 

I´ve only read one Jodi Picoult book and I´m clearly missing out ........ I feel shopping spree coming on.


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Nordikat hope u feel better soon. I have to say 7 weeks post op I am starting to feel more normal and the reading time has almost gone apart from silly hours of the morning when I just can't sleep. I have always been a book worm but space is an issue so a kindle is just amazing even got my dad hooked. There are so many books out there that u would just never look at and all at such lovely prices.  I was looking at amazon and there was a book in recommend for u and it was priced at 9 quid look at kindle and a fantastic 99p was called finding emma haven't started it yet. X


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

Space was our problem too and DH bought my Kindle for me a couple of years ago to solve the issue with overflowing bookshelves.
My op was only back surgery so not at all traumatic but it does mean I have to rest a lot on the sofa ............ I wonder how long I can spin it out for  
´The misrememebered man´is only 99p I noticed today and thats worth downloading too. And I just checked out finding Emma and I might add that to my list.


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

afternoon all, hope everyone is doing well. 

I love my kindle but nothing can beat the feel of a book!  There are LOTS of free books on amazon, some pretty weird and wonderful from new authors.  It is always worth a looky!

Hubby gets a bit annoyed with me as i have numerous boxes in the attic crammed full of old books.  I really have to part with them.... someday i will hehehe.

Hope you are feeling better after op.

xxx


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

Noooo! You can't get rid of your old books. Just the thought brings me out in a cold sweat


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

WOOHOO!!!!!!

I'm not the only one that hoards books! Hubby cant understand it.

I think that's why I have them all boxed in the attic.... out of sight out of mind of hubby lol Is that bad?!?!?! 

xxx


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

I´d be so sad if I had to box all my books up and put them in the attic. Can you sneak them down one small pile at a time  

My dream career all through uni in the 90s was to open a book shop and my best friend was going to open a proper coffee shop and we were planning to combine them. Clearly Borders overheard our planning and beat us to it, at the time it was a new concept though .......... I wonder where we´d be now if we´d turned our ideas into reality   

What are you reading at the moment? I´m reading ´Norwegian by night´which I´m really enjoying but I think only because its set locally to me and the observations on Norway and Norwegians are making me smile because they are so so true. I´m not sure I´d be enjoying it as much if it wasn´t so close to home.

Is it too early to take a glass of wine out on the deck with my book do you think?

Katxxx


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

Those in the attic I have read but cannot part with them   

I love sitting in a local bookstore with the smell of coffee with a big cup of tea  

I am reading Jane Green - The Accidental Husband.  Fancied a bit of a change from my usual stuff. 

Never to early to do something relaxing!


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

There are not many things that make me homesick for the UK but, sitting in the bookstore surrounded by book lovers and drinking a double latte, is one of them .................... as is Cadburys chocolate   . I just had to look up Jane Green to see who she was and spookily she has a book called Bookends about 2 friends who set up the cafe/bookshop combo. Maybe I should read it, but then maybe it´ll make me all wistful  

Anyway, you can´t beat a bit of chic lit Tazza  . Its a bank holiday here today and the weather is pretty grim so I´ve just picked up a Dan Brown (who I´ve never read before   ) to pass the day with. There are 4 or so in ´real book´ form on the shelf from when DH used to pretend he could read (then came along internet TV and online movies so those days are gone) but I think really its more chic lit type of weather today. 

I was listening to Radio2 the other week and one of the afternoon shows has a book club once a week. As far as I can work out, a selected group of listeners read a book and then comment on it during an interview with an author. The one I heard was Harlan Coben and I was really shocked to hear that none of the book reviewers had heard of him. It got me thinking about how we have authors in our head who we assume everyone has heard of, but then again I just had to look up Jane Green I guess  

Funny old world


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

Jane Green has an amazing way of really capturing the atmospheres, really making you part of the story. That's my opinion anyway.  

Dan Brown is a good read, have read a few before. Hope you enjoy!

I have been quite amazed at the replies on here, a few authors recommended I hadn't heard of before, but they are now in my little list of those to look out for.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Girls

If you like romantic suspense & if you have a kindle look up the Kathleen turner series or the Bennett sister.

Jillyhen


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks jilly will have a look. Xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Just read the one you love a freebie on kindle I really enjoyed it
Hope you are all well x


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

I´ve just downloaded ´one you love´so I´ll let you know what I think.

I´ve also just read 2 young adult books by Carlos Ruiz Zafron and they were really really good. I didn´t realise they were young adult books when I borrowed them from my friend but if you like Zafron then I recommend them. They are very much the same style as his adult books (I love the way he writes) but a little easier on the brain   

I quickly looked up Kathleen Turner and Bennett Sister but the covers put me off. I´ll read the descriptions later and give one of them a go though since the first Bennett Sister book is 77p. 

DH was ordering real books this weekend so asked if I wanted anything and I was so shocked at the price of them. Its ages since I´ve looked anywhere but Kindle. I did sneak a couple into his basket though   

I´m going to be gutted when I have to go back to work full-time, I love this recuperation with a book business   

Happy reading, 
Katxxx


----------



## Raindroplet (Aug 14, 2013)

LINWOOD BARCLAY is my new favourite author. OMG!!!! You CANNOT  put his books down!!! There are twists and turns in every book and you just don't want them to end!
I read one- 
No Time For Goodbye...........................
and quickly followed with-
The Accident
Never Look Away
Too Close To Home.

I just love, love, LOVE the way he writes. Crime thrillers, with a bit of dry humour thrown in here and there where you least expect it, to the point and edge-of-your-seat. My parents have also become addicted to his books, and now my neighbour and several friends....I recommend GOOD books!!!!

Also, 
The Linnett Bird by Linda Holeman is a fantastic read about a girl who travels to India over a hundred years ago. Really well written and a real page turner.

If you want a really gruelling, frank, hard hitting autobiography, I recommend 'Will There Really Be A Morning?' by Francis Farmer. It's been many years since I read it, but what I can remember, is that she was a film star in the 1930's or 40's (I think) and she got put in a mental institution by her own mother who was in fact the actual mental person. Francis records her experiences over the 11 years she spent there. She was an incredible woman. Kurt Cobain actually named his daughter Francis Bean after this exact woman.


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow (May 14, 2012)

_*Lee Child*_ is my fave fave fave author and have read all his books and if you are a Jack Reacher fan then I recently discovered _*Vince Flynn*_, just on my second book and its gripping. Thanks for _*Linwood Barclay*_ recommendation. I read "no time for goodbye" a wee while ago and then forgot about him. Just bough The Accident.

happy reading

somewhere xxx


----------



## Raindroplet (Aug 14, 2013)

Brilliant *Rainbow* 

I am addicted to Linwood Barclay! I will take notes of all the recommendations I haven't tried and get reading!

I've been recommended Jodi Piccoult before- so I've bought a few of her books, but haven't got around to reading any yet. I always have a queue of books to read before I get around to the the ones i'm meant to be reading, and then other books jump the queue!!

For light hearted reading with humour, I like Lisa Jewell. My fave of hers is her debut 'Ralph's Party'.


----------



## Tulipwishes (Nov 20, 2011)

I love love love books, i have just finished the game of thrones series which was brilliant, i also love Martina Cole books and Nicholas Sparkes and Philippa Gregory. those are my usual authors whose books i collect.


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Chicken Soup For the Soul and others from this serial.


----------



## SarahL2012 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello.  I've only just discovered this thread and am excited to add some new titles to my kindle.  And good to see some books I've read and loved (Room, Before I go to Sleep, The Language of Flowers) have also been recommended.    

The other one I would recommend if you like mystery/crime thrillers is Gone Girl by Gillian Flynn.  I couldn't put it down and would actually consider re-reading it to see if I can get the story from another angle now I know what happens.

I'm currently reading A Town Like Alice by Neville Shute for my book club and whilst I would never normally have picked it up, I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm reading Gone Girl at the moment, I'm only a couple of chapters in and I'm finding it hard to get into but I can't ever leave a book unfinished once I've started!


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

I've just finished The Goldfinch (loved it) and started Hartz String Theory. It's very scientific, so still getting into that!

GoT are in my to read pile, and my partner is reading a Tana French (Irish crime). He says he can't put it down!

Rachel xxxxx


----------



## SarahL2012 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have The Goldfinch on my kindle as one of my next books to read.  Good to hear you enjoyed it.

SSD - I can't remember if it took me a while to get in to Gone Girl, but I know I was definitely hooked.  I'm like you in that I hate to leave a book once it's started and the only one I can think of that I have done that with recently was The Finkler Question.  That's the last time I decide  to read The Man Booker prizewinner!


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Yippee, a book thread!  

SarahL  - I read A Town Like Alice on a friend's recommendation. I adored it. I keep meaning to read more Neville Shute but have a huge to read pile that I need to reduce before I add more to it!

I'm currently reading Victoria Hislop's The Last Dance and other short stories. I've read all her other books which are all set in Greece and adore them.  

I think I'll move on to GoT 4 next... I'm trying to stay ahead of the TV series and therefore social media spoilers! It's hard because they're so so big. I do enjoy them though - I wasn't sure I'd get into it but so many people who's reading tastes I share recommended them and I found they have good solid strong female characters in them which for a fantasy series is I think quite unusual.  Having said that, I've heard that book 4 is quite hard going so I might slip in something else nice on the way.

One to watch out for - I work for Penguin books and just HAVE to tell you about a book that's coming out in the summer - Elizabeth Is Missing by Emma Healey. It's about an elderly woman called Maud who just knows something has happened to her friend Elizabeth but Maud has serious problems with her memory. The story unfolds and you see it all through her eyes - and a story from her adolescence too. It's amazing as you try to put the pieces together through the viewpoint of Maud's topsy turvy days.  Hope you don't mind that blatant work plug - but I don't recommend books I don't thoroughly enjoy (and none of the others are Penguin!)

I have heard good and bad things about the Goldfinch but I'm bound to give it a go at some point.

I used to never leave a book once I started it but working in publishing you suddenly realise how many books you will NEVER have time to read so I've got a 3 chapter rule now. If it's not grabbed me, or I feel I'm having to work too hard without getting any enjoyment from it (this is meant to be a pleasurable pastime!) then it's out.

Nettya x


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm the same. Millions of books out there that I'll probably never get the chance to read, so I don't feel guilty leaving one I don't like. I quite enjoyed The Finkler Question, but it grew on me rather than being instantly in love.

I usually have a couple of books on the go at once, one kindle one paper back, which means I can cram more in (I get through a book or so a week). Usually my other book is short stories (Elmore Leonard and Isaac Bashevis Singer are great for shorts).

So nice to be thinking of something other than everything else for a moment 

Rachel x


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Loved Girl Gone  

Just  finished The Burning Air by Erin Kelly  - couldn't put it down


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

I love all the books by Marian Keyes especially  "Anybody Out There" and "The Other Side of The Story". Also like the James Herriot books for really easy reading- can get through one a day and have read them so many times. Have read the 3 Fifty Shades books but would only recommend them if you want to know what everyones talking about, but sure you will wonder why?


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Anything Terry Pratchett writes is always a hit with me, if there's anything that you need it's a laugh.  They're safe (generally no babies, mostly animal when there are  ), funny and really easy reads.  He's a prolific writer too, so plenty to keep you going.

I'm halfway through the first in the Wool trilogy for change.  My poor overstuffed brain is finding it a little hard to get into at bedtime but I think it's really good.

Neville Shute was an absolute favourite of mine from when I was about 18.  If you ever want a lovely read and an utter sob then On the Beach is just the best!


----------



## SarahL2012 (Sep 8, 2013)

Molly99 said:


> Neville Shute was an absolute favourite of mine from when I was about 18. If you ever want a lovely read and an utter sob then On the Beach is just the best!


I've just read A Town Like Alice for my book club and loved it. Will definitely be reading more.


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Ooo, read On The Beach, you will absolutely love it!  Pastoral is fab too xx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

The Never List by Koethi Zan is excellent.  Read it in a day !  a fast paced thriller about a girls who abducted and held hostage with other girls in a cellar . I'm not usually big on gruesome stuff but this ones full of twists and turns. 

Another good read was The Burning Air by Erin Kelly. Another gripping story that if I share too much about it then I'll give away the plot ! Highly recommend! 

Lastly Stranded by Emily Barr. A women gets stranded on a desert island with strangers and they have next to nothing to survive with....a few twists in this one and again another easy read that keeps you guessing and engaged.


----------



## SarahL2012 (Sep 8, 2013)

Love all the recommendations.  Just added a few to my kindle


----------



## queenie81 (Nov 21, 2013)

Great thread!

I too loved Room by Emma Donoghue. But my all time shock is The Hunger Games Trilogy...it was fantastic and I thought I'd hate it. 

Shock of the fall by Nathan Filer is also a good read. 

Reading The Crane Wife by Patrick Ness and finding it frustrating. Anyone else read it?

I bought Wool today (another young adult dystopia trilogy) and Divergent (on recommendation of the lady in the bookshop) also have Rachel Joyce's new one as MIL bought it for.me 
x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I like teeny trash, you don't have to think to read it!  My sister has an incredibly emotionally challenging job, she's one of the most intelligent people that I know and all she reads is teeny vampire rubbish.  I mean dribble as you read stuff  

I quite liked The Hunger Games trilogy too, I'm not loving the films yet though.  I'm also reading Wool, it's not doing it yet for me yet either.  I find myself thinking for goodness sake hurry up all the way through    Readable though, even though I'd quite like the main characters to get bumped off already!

When oh when will the last Game of Thrones come out?  I cannot wait any longer!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Another vote for Gone Girl - I wasn't too impressed to begin with but stuck with it and am so glad I did! 

And another vote for Room, it is also amazing, just saw it left on the "sharing" table in a hotel and had nothing else to read and couldn't put it down!

I love anything by Emily Barr, although sometimes they creep me out a bit!

Tried to read The Book Theif but just couldn't take to it so it's gone back on the shelf to try again in the future.

Generally I read anything by James Patterson, Kathy Reichs, Tess Gerritsen and Karen Rose.

I love a good book and will check this thread out again for some recommendations!


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Cloudy have you read Bones of the Lost by Kathy Reichs? I loved that one!

Also try Karin Slaughter, the grant county series is the best!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Dramaqueen - love Karin Slaughter too, there just aren't enough in the series. Though I think there is a new Will Trent coming out soon. Yes, loved Bones of The Lost.

Had to move back into Stephen King again, but breaking them up with books by Cathy Glass and Casey Watson  - they can be hard emotionally to read sometimes, but easy and quick in comparison with a big thick King book!

Xxx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

I also love Patricia Cornwell, the scarpetta series is great!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I find Scarpetta a bit weird - sometimes I read one and think "that was amazing, I need to reach another" and then I will read another one and think "this is rubbish". I don't know why, it's just the odd one though so maybe she was just having an off day (or it was a Ghost Writer - apparently they all do it now!)

Xxx


----------



## RonaldWatson (Jan 15, 2018)

i liked Lev Grossman "The Magicans" this is a trilogy


----------

